
The State of the Smartphone: iPhone is Way, Way Ahead - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_state_of_the_smartphone_iphone_is_way_way_ahea.php
======
nkassis
Those numbers look a little skewed to me

~~~
addicttostress
It looks like a plug for Flurry who is marketing itself as (and I looked in
the title of the Flurry page for this) iPhone and Android analytics. See whats
missing? Right, no Blackberry. Just because they support it doesn't mean they
push marketing in that direction. Its a skewed result from a opt-in service.

The article isn't so much about the iPhone as it is the Flurry service giving
us biased facts and Fluffy information.

